# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] κλιματιστικο PITSOS

## costas76

Καλημερα στην ομαδα. Ψαχνω σε κλιματιστικο pitsos p1zai0951w αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας χωρου εξωτερικης μοναδας αυτον που ειναι στον συλλεκτη.  Μου μετραει 84 Kohm. Δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο πολυ. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## costas76

> Καλημερα στην ομαδα. Ψαχνω σε κλιματιστικο pitsos p1zai0951w αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας χωρου εξωτερικης μοναδας αυτον που ειναι στον συλλεκτη.  Μου μετραει 84 Kohm. Δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο πολυ. Ευχαριστω.


Το σφάλμα που βγάζει είναι P4. Στην Pitsos  δεν μου δίνουν πληροφορίες. Ευχαριστώ

----------

